# Сложные неоднородные определения и приложения (пунктуация)



## Mr Marek

Добрый день!

Надеюсь, что я не надоел вам своими дотошными расспросами!

Кто-нибудь может мне объяснить (или хотя бы указать ссылку на правила), что делать с запятой в случае, когда одно из перечисляемых определений "сложное" (например, из двух слов), но при этом определения неоднородные?

Пример:

_Вошел красивый коротко остриженный человек._

"Красивый" и "коротко остриженный" не являются однородными определениями, поэтому запятой быть вроде не должно. Но немного странно выглядит предложение без запятой после "красивый". Нельзя ли её поставить, чтобы разгрузить предложение?
_Вошел красивый*,* коротко остриженный человек._

И что делать, когда в наличии как минимум три определения, все неоднородные:

_Вошел красивый глупый коротко остриженный человек._

Все определения неоднородные, нo без запятых тут, по-моему, никак нельзя? Хотя бы для того, чтобы разгрузить предложение? Т.е.:
_
Вошел красивый, глупый, коротко остриженный человек.
_
Спасибо!


----------



## Maroseika

Прежде всего, хочу подчеркнуть: в русском языке нельзя расставлять запятые исходя из эстетических соображений - чтобы "разгрузить" предложение и т.п. Пунктуация определяется только правилами.
Если предложение с правильной пунктуацией получается громоздким или неудобочитаемым, его надо просто переделать - переформулировать или разбить на несколько предложений.

Во втором примере "глупый" и остальные определения явно неоднородные. Можно даже усилить нужный вам "некрасивый" результат:
_Вошел красивый с виду с чрезвычайно глупым взглядом в измазанной одежде человек._
По правилам запятые не ставятся, но выглядит предложение плохо, воспринимается тяжело, поэтому его надо просто переделать.


----------



## Mr Marek

Maroseika, я вас понял, спасибо! Скажите, а первом примере тоже вроде неоднородные, да?

Т.е. вы бы оставили предложение как есть:
_Вошел красивый коротко остриженный человек._

 . . . или бы переписали:

_Вошел красивый человек, коротко остриженный.
Вошел человек, красивый и коротко остриженный._
_Вошел красивый человек с коротко остриженными волосами._


----------



## Rosett

Если сделать члены более однородными, то запятая появляется логичным образом, например: "Вошёл красивый, коротко стриженный по моде человек". Но даже такая фраза не гуглится.
Думаю, что стоило бы подобрать реальные примеры под ваш вопрос.


----------



## Mr Marek

Rosett, а если я хочу приятелю письмо написать и сам пример составить? Я же не могу ограничиться тем, что существует в Гугле!


----------



## Maroseika

Mr Marek said:


> Скажите, а первом примере тоже вроде неоднородные, да?
> 
> Т.е. вы бы оставили предложение как есть:
> _Вошел красивый коротко остриженный человек._
> 
> . . . или бы переписали:


Переписывать бы не стал, фраза и так нормально выглядит. А вот насчет неоднородности не уверен, случай "пограничный". С одной стороны, красивый - постоянный признак, а коротко стриженный - непостоянный. С другой стороны, оба касаются внешности вошедшего, описывая ее менее и более детально. Так что в данном контексте я бы скорее назвал их однородными и поставил запятую.


----------



## Mr Marek

Maroseika said:


> Переписывать бы не стал, фраза и так нормально выглядит. А вот насчет неоднородности не уверен, случай "пограничный". С одной стороны, красивый - постоянный признак, а коротко стриженный - непостоянный. С другой стороны, оба касаются внешности вошедшего, описывая ее менее и более детально. Так что в данном контексте я бы скорее назвал их однородными и поставил запятую.



Спасибо, Maroseika!!! Наверное, вот это меня смущало. Получается, что однородность не всегда очевиднa, так иногда пишущему человеку нужно выбрать. Спасибо!


----------



## Maroseika

Mr Marek said:


> Получается, что однородность не всегда очевиднa, так иногда пишущему человеку нужно выбрать.


Да, к сожалению, не всегда.


----------



## Rosett

Mr Marek said:


> Rosett, а если я хочу приятелю письмо написать и сам пример составить? Я же не могу ограничиться тем, что существует в Гугле!


Если вы хотите разобраться в сути заданного вами вопроса, то письмо другу, как мы уже видим, - не слишком большое подспорье.


----------



## Vovan

Mr Marek said:


> Вошел красивый глупый коротко остриженный человек.


Нельзя разделить "красивый" и "коротко остриженный" эпитетом "глупый"! Это логическая ошибка! Думаю, вы и сами это понимаете, но не могу не отметить на всякий случай.

"Разгрузить" предложение не могу: здесь "либо-либо".
Либо вы оставляете "красивый и глупый человек" (как вариант: "красивый, но глупый человек"), либо описываете исключительно внешность, отказываясь от эпитета "глупый" (и ставя запятую между "красивый" и "коротко остриженный").
Еще вариант: "глупый, коротко остриженный человек".

Варианты "глупый коротко остриженный человек" и "красивый коротко остриженный человек" тоже возможны: когда вы описываете ситуацию с несколькими коротко остриженными людьми и говорите про одного из них (про глупого в противовес умному или про красивого в противовес некрасивому).


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Да, к сожалению, не всегда.


Попытки наладить данную в ОП фразу напоминают насильственное втискивание квадратного в круглое. Фраза это просто не по-русски звучит и поэтому, кстати, и не гуглится. Фраза также будет зависеть от того, кто пишет.
По-русски можно написать, например, так:
Вермеер Адель. Чем опасна академическая практика или ...
9 juil. 2015 - Приблизительно через час в комнату без стука *вошел некрасивый мужчина: маленький ростом, коренастый, с широкими плечами и кривыми ногами. *С несуразной фигурой контрастировало *неглупое и вполне приятное лицо*.

Цитируемый пример даёт ответ на заданный вопрос об однородных членах - но так, как сделал Mr. Marek, вопрос ставить нельзя.


----------



## CrownDweller

From the internets ( Однородные и неоднородные определения: примеры. Разграничение однородных и неоднородных определений ):

Определения являются ОДНОРОДНЫМИ, если:

[...]
* за одиночным определением следует определение, выраженное причастным оборотом, то есть причастием с зависимым словом;

Чёрные, гладко причёсанные волосы.

Обратите внимание!
а) это должно быть не одиночное причастие, а причастие с зависимым словом (ср.: чёрные причёсанные волосы);
б) причастный оборот должен стоять на втором месте (ср.: гладко причёсанные чёрные волосы);
в) запятая ставится только между однородными членами; после причастного оборота, если нет особых условий обособления, запятая не ставится (!);

The sentences:

Чёрные, гладко причёсанные волосы.

..and:

Вошел красивый*,* коротко остриженный человек.            (запятая!)

..seem fully equivalent to me. Or am I missing something here? Without a comma it just doesn't seem quite right (I'm sure Bulgakov would have put it there).


----------



## Rosett

CrownDweller said:


> Определения являются ОДНОРОДНЫМИ, если:
> 
> [...]
> * за одиночным определением следует определение, выраженное причастным оборотом, то есть причастием с зависимым словом;
> 
> Чёрные, гладко причёсанные волосы.
> 
> Обратите внимание!
> а) это должно быть не одиночное причастие, а причастие с зависимым словом (ср.: чёрные причёсанные волосы);
> б) причастный оборот должен стоять на втором месте (ср.: гладко причёсанные чёрные волосы);
> в) запятая ставится только между однородными членами; после причастного оборота, если нет особых условий обособления, запятая не ставится (!);
> 
> The sentences:
> 
> Чёрные, гладко причёсанные волосы.
> 
> ..and:
> 
> Вошел красивый*,* коротко остриженный человек.            (запятая!)
> 
> ..seem fully equivalent to me. Or am I missing something here? Without a comma it just doesn't seem quite right (I'm sure Bulgakov would have put it there).


Formally you are right, but only superficially. The entire phrase is deficient semantically.


----------



## Mr Marek

Спасибо вам всем за ответы и помощь!


----------



## CrownDweller

Rosett said:


> Formally you are right, but only superficially. The entire phrase is deficient semantically.



A search for "красивая модно одетая девушка" yields almost exclusively "comma'd" results, especially in a literary context.


----------



## Rosett

CrownDweller said:


> A search for "красивая модно одетая девушка" yields almost exclusively "comma'd" results, especially in a literary context.


A comma is there, no doubt. The difference is that "красивая, модно одетая девушка" is a semantically correct one.


----------



## CrownDweller

Крупный коротко остриженный человек лет сорока, с грубыми чертами (Алеш Обровски, Черепа)

Этот Комаров, из казаков, был коротенький, коротко остриженный человек с ... (Владимир Набоков, Пнин)
Урумчи Кору ждалместный следователь Лян Фукань, кругленький, коротко остриженный человек среднихлет (Кир Булычев, Исчезновение профессора Лу Фу)
Если бы не маленькие прямоугольные очки, этот седовласый, коротко остриженный человек был бы вылитый Брут (И. Хо, 666. Рождение зверя)
Вопреки неласковому приглашению хозяина, в комнату вошел низенький, коротко остриженный человек (Генри Хаггард, Жемчужина Востока)
На ней изображен худой, коротко остриженный человек с живым, проницательным взглядом. (25.07.2001 Реабилитация Макиавелли - blog article)
К Сармату подошел невысокий, коротко остриженный человек с большими рыжими усами, закрученными кверху. (Эдуард Геворкян, Времена негодяев)

Not all of these examples are from what could be called "high literature", but they don't look like the scribblings of a 16-year old "fashion blogger" to me either. If _красивый, коротко остриженный человек_ sounds semantically deficient to you as a native speaker I immediately trust your judgement, but at the same time it seems more subject to emotion and "feel" rather than any explicit rule. In any case, for non-Russians it's virtually impossible to grasp.


----------



## Rosett

As you can see in the provided examples, "коротко остриженный" can be properly used by natives in conjunction with the characteristics of size, form, and naturally that of hair, such as: крупный, коротенький, круглый, седовласый, низенький, худой, невысокий.
I doubt if you be ever able to find a qualified example of "красивый, коротко (о)стриженный", other than in the current thread, let alone the comma.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> I doubt if you be ever able to find a qualified example of "красивый, коротко (о)стриженный", other than in the current thread, let alone the comma.


Там перед тарелкой с блюдом из тушеного мяса, заманчиво пахшего луком, сидел в свободной позе мужчина без сюртука и галстука, безусловно красивый, коротко остриженный и бритый, как и полагается актеру, у которого под рукой сколько угодно париков и бород всех цветов и фасонов. [Е. Ахматова (перевод из Э. Булвер-Литтона). Кенелм Чиллингли, его приключения и взгляды на жизнь (1873)]
За письменным столом, стоявшим среди комнаты, сидел господин Рязанов, небольшого роста, некрасивый, коротко остриженный брюнет лет сорока, в утреннем сером костюме. [К. М. Станюкович. Похождения одного благонамеренного молодого человека, рассказанные им самим (1879)]


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Там перед тарелкой с блюдом из тушеного мяса, заманчиво пахшего луком, сидел в свободной позе мужчина без сюртука и галстука, безусловно красивый, коротко остриженный и бритый, как и полагается актеру, у которого под рукой сколько угодно париков и бород всех цветов и фасонов. [Е. Ахматова (перевод из Э. Булвер-Литтона). Кенелм Чиллингли, его приключения и взгляды на жизнь (1873)]
> За письменным столом, стоявшим среди комнаты, сидел господин Рязанов, небольшого роста, некрасивый, коротко остриженный брюнет лет сорока, в утреннем сером костюме. [К. М. Станюкович. Похождения одного благонамеренного молодого человека, рассказанные им самим (1879)]


Sure it goes better with "*не*красивый", or within a much more elaborated description, as if in "... без сюртука и галстука, безусловно красивый, коротко остриженный и бритый, как и полагается актеру, у которого под рукой сколько угодно париков и бород всех цветов и фасонов."


----------



## Maroseika

I don't see any difference between these examples and the topic starter's phrase. The only criterium for a comma is whether _красивый _and _коротко стриженные_ can be treated as homogeneous attributes or not, notwhithstanding to one of them being permanent quality and another one - temporary. 
To help a learner, better relying on clear rules than tracking down exotic exceptions. 
At the beginning of the discussion I was not sure if such attributes really can be homogenous. Now it's clear they can, which seems to me the most important conclusion  for *Mr Marek*.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> I don't see any difference between these examples and the topic starter's phrase.


The difference is entirely semantic. "Некрасивый, коротко остриженный" is internally co-ordinated semantically - hence, prompts for a comma.


----------

